# Reuben Soup



## tjohnson (Jan 9, 2012)

I've been craving "Reuben Soup", so I made some today

Thanks for lookin'!!

Todd

I picked up a corned beef and split it in half.  1/2 went into the soup, and I made a Pastrami out of the other 1/2








Simmered the corned beef in water for a few hours







I shredded the corned beef, and then chopped it up into big chunks







Finished Soup







The Money Shot!


----------



## flareside92 (Jan 9, 2012)

Never heard of Reuben Soup. Looks pretty good!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 9, 2012)

Looking good Todd -


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh man that sounds Amazing!!!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks Soooo Goood Todd!! Buuuuut am I the only one that seems to notice that something is missing here????

Hmmmm....just not sure what IT is?????

SOB


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 10, 2012)

Saurkraut? Rye Bread? Mustard? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 10, 2012)

It looks really good Todd, but what all is in it?

Care to share the recipe?


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 10, 2012)

Lots of recipes for Reuben Soup on the internet, but here's mine

*Reuben Soup*

3-5 lb. Corned Beef Brisket

2 cans Low Sodium Chicken Broth

1 Small Onion - Chopped

1-2 Celery Stalks - Finely Chopped

1/2 Stick Butter

16oz.-24oz. Half & Half

1 Can Sauerkraut - Drained

2 cups Shredded Swiss Cheese

Fresh Ground Pepper To Taste

1 Loaf Pumpernickel or Rye Bread

Place Corned Beef Brisket in stew pot and cover with water, and add extra spice packet. 

Simmer for about 4 hours, or until the meat can be easily shredded.  Remove meat and shred 1/2 with forks and slice other 1/2 for sammies.  I chopped the shredded Corned Beef into 1" pieces.

Optional - Split Corned Beef Brisket into (2) pieces.  Simmer 1/2 for soup.  Shake additional pickling spice on other 1/2 and smoke to internal of 190° for Pastrami.

Boil broth and reduce to about 2/3rds.  Pour broth thru strainer into a separate bowl, and place all but 1/3 back into the pot.  Save this 1/3 broth for mixing with Half and Half later.

Add: Chicken Broth, Butter, Sauerkraut, Chopped Onions and Celery, and simmer until vegetables are tender

Slowly add half and Half to the Beef Broth that was previously set aside.  Keep mixing while adding Half and Half, and add 1 tablespoon Corn Starch

Slowly add this into the broth in the stew pot, while stirring

Simmer, but do not allow to boil.  The broth will thicken

Add: Corned Beef, Shredded Swiss Cheese

Simmer for approx 15 minutes, but do not boil

Pepper to taste

While soup is simmering, cut Pumpernickel or Rye Bread into 1"x1" pieces and place under to broiler, to make croutons.

Another option would be to smoke all the Corned Beef Brisket, and make Pastrami out of it.  Then, add the Pastrami to the soup base.  The broth won't be as flavorful as simmering the Corned Beef to make a broth, but you would have the smoky flavor from the Pastrami.

ENJOY, I Did!!

Todd


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 10, 2012)

Have to admit, I've never heard of it but it looks killer!  Great job Todd!

-Salt


----------



## biteme7951 (Jan 10, 2012)

Love, Love, Love Reuben soup!!!!!

There is a restaurant chain in western Michigan called Russ'...That's where my addition to this soup started many years ago. Just reading the header to the thread made my mouth water! Gotta do some this weekend.


----------



## venture (Jan 10, 2012)

Never heard of it and can't wait to try it!

Looks great, Todd!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## alelover (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks yummy. I've had Corned Beef and cabbage soup before but not with kraut.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe Todd... Looks great............................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 12, 2012)

Todd

AWESOME


----------



## venture (Jan 12, 2012)

Still one corned beef in the bottom of the freezer.  I know where that one is going!

Soup and hash here I come!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 12, 2012)

looks delicious! Great Recipe!


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 13, 2012)

You would think the sauerkraut would give it a funky texture, but it does not.

I would think you could do the same soup with Kielbasa

Todd


----------



## sprky (Jan 14, 2012)

That's a new one on me as well but it sounds great. I gotta try this.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 14, 2012)

It looks a interesting recipe i will cut an past it for a rainy day


----------

